# The Apprentice



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Anybody watch this? or am I alone?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yup. I watch it as it makes me feel quite talented by comparison. How these people have held down jobs is beyond me. 
I love Dara O'Briain's show afterwards. It's quality.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Yup. I watch it as it makes me feel quite talented by comparison. How these people have held down jobs is beyond me.
> I love Dara O'Briain's show afterwards. It's quality.


Agreed..

So far the people that seem most normal and most like they want to just get the jobs done and not be there for the drama is the Solicitor girl Lauren Riley and the Digital Marketing guy Mark Wright.

Knowing my luck they'll show themselves up next week and be fired.

Apart from my stint at Citroen I've been self employed since leaving college, no need to boast but on UK Business Forum they looked up companies house for some of these nutters ltd business's and they had lower turnover and profit than me and have been going longer...

How they pick these people I don't know.

Maybe I'll apply for next year and see how far I get :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Its like X-factor with suits.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

SPOILER ALERT!!!!!













I think the swimming teacher did a very good thing last night. Lord Sugey seemed to imply that he decided to fire her. Nonsense. She was leaving. 
Cooks


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Best line ever a couple of weeks back.

There is no I in team, but there is 5 in individual brilliance.

They do seem a bunch of muppets this year.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

There's something about that Irish bird that is kind of appealing.

Other than that, the ones fired so far are those that I wanted out of there.

The swimming teacher kinda realised that she's quite normal and that trying to shine within a group of self centred people was just not for her. Good on her for having the b4lls to stand up and leave them to it!!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I love it.

Can't say I've got a favourite at the mo, but always sit at home imagining what your 'average joe' (ie. me) would be like on there, with a bunch of people who believe they are soooo much better than the 'norm' and almost on a par with God!

My problem would be not being able to call him LORD Sugar. "Alright Al, it's like this mate...."

And do you honestly think i'd say Thanks after he fires me?...the 'F' I would!


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Love the program, but Karen Brady annoys me with over scripted comments. That mouthy idiot who wears shirts 2 sizes to small need a punch or two as well


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well 3 of the buggers went last week! I agree'd with letting the 2 girls go. 

This maybe a bit contro but I wanted the canadian guy to stay in it for a while, although he waffled on a bit, often he did challenge the decisions of the group and he was right. I think he didn't get a fair look in because of his personality.

He'd probably wind me up in real life but as it's a competition based on business skill...I think he went too soon to be have been given a fair shot.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Most of the time I tear my hair out at all the bickering and shouting but I massive soft spot for Roisin


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

WP-UK said:


> Most of the time I tear my hair out at all the bickering and shouting but I massive soft spot for Roisin


Bit of a crush have we?  :argie:

I like the tech guy dude, Solomon...I think he's got the right attitude and seems very excited about it all, just like inventor Tom Pellareu who won it 2 years ago.

I think Mark, Lauren, Roisin and Solomon are going to get to be interviewed in the final stages. I honestly think its between them 4 as James, Daniel et al arent really the whole package...


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

After watching tonight's show would it be fair to say that that was the worst treat ever? Over the last few weeks I thought Mark had this sown up but he's a manipulative sod and looks like that's been picked up on. James the dwarf that never ever knows when to keep his mouth shut gets on my nerves big time I cant wait to see him fired.

The thing that annoys me most about the whole show is the boardroom, when you win and you've ignored the "market research" you're a risk taker and have entrepreneurial talent. Loose after ignoring it and you're a fool for not listening to it, you cant have it both ways Alan ffs.
Sad fact is he knows after reading the proposals who he wants to invest in and could save 20 odd people making arses of themselves on national TV.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wilco said:


> After watching tonight's show would it be fair to say that that was the worst treat ever? Over the last few weeks I thought Mark had this sown up but he's a manipulative sod and looks like that's been picked up on. James the dwarf that never ever knows when to keep his mouth shut gets on my nerves big time I cant wait to see him fired.
> 
> The thing that annoys me most about the whole show is the boardroom, when you win and you've ignored the "market research" you're a risk taker and have entrepreneurial talent. Loose after ignoring it and you're a fool for not listening to it, you cant have it both ways Alan ffs.
> Sad fact is he knows after reading the proposals who he wants to invest in and could save 20 odd people making arses of themselves on national TV.


I think you're right about mark, I think he'd be/do things brilliantly but I'd be worried about his dark side that I believe (after tonights show) does exist.

Ref the market research, I think it's what's said in it that determines if you're a risk taker or dipstick plus market research can be bias, can't recall specifics this late at night but previous market research tasks, the demographic they were talking to...were off their nuts and then the team went against them and produced a win...

Thing is, as far as ive been told/read, this was all filmed autumn last year, the winner is already doing business, somewhere, with Alan. How they keep this a secret I don't know, unless they get to the final 2 and wait to film that last task whilst the series is being aired?

I've read Alan sugars book and I'm amazed at how much he can remember and how specific he can be about things, he also comes across on tv as this hard nosed, Uncompassionate nonce but he seems alright.

He hated his ownership of spurs and with all the sniping, backstabbing, legal crap and money he had to spend because of it.....I feel sorry for him! I know I shouldn't as he is a success story etc but he was picked on and singled out but he played the *******s by the letter of the law and persevered which I think is very respectable.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

The only person I can see who is promising is Solomon, even though his youtube video idea when PM was pretty poor.

The people who I want to see fired the most are James and Bianca. There are a few people that come across as 'slackers' but I'm sure over time they will be shown the door, but James and Bianca both don't have a clue and have both made a few major school boy/girl errors.


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

It's all about the viability of their business idea - that's all the suge is interested in, these games are just for the telly


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

When you watch any of the Apprentice past series, it is always obvious that SAS (!! ?) has upfront ideas on who will be candidates for hiring and firing.

Lets not also forget it is a TV show, so the producers will have a say in which candidates make for good viewing figures.

There have been quite a few shows over the years where SAS has absolutely torn apart two of the three sitting in front of him and then said "but, regrettably ..." and turned to fire the least likely one using some trivial detail as an excuse.

It is coming to the time when he weeds out those who have been attempting to hide and manipulate and I suspect that Mark the Snake will be exposed. He is a slick salesman, but I think that is about it.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking forward to Wednesday nights episode, off to New York etc to launch a brand or marketing campaign or something. These usually have awful awful outcomes...which make it better for us


----------

